# IMDC Test 2012



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Any one know about IMDC entrance test 2012. I know it will be conducted by NTS but what will be its format ..how many MCQS will come from each subject ....help!!!help!!!:?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

CAn we apply now?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> CAn we apply now?


24 sept. Is late date to apply there but u can apply al alnafees medical college(isra unvi. IBD campus) & rawal institute of health sciences(if u want )


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know when IMDC will dispatch the roll# slips for their tests on 7th October? :?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> Does anyone know when IMDC will dispatch the roll# slips for their tests on 7th October? :?


I also want to know that !!!!!!


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

I sent the application on 24th september by post and they will get it on 25th. Will it work? I believe yes since its a private college so no hard and fast rules


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> Does anyone know when IMDC will dispatch the roll# slips for their tests on 7th October? :?


Usually when its not online then university send it to you by post and I think they will do the same. I had this experience twice in other unis


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> I sent the application on 24th september by post and they will get it on 25th. Will it work? I believe yes since its a private college so no hard and fast rules


I believe 24th was the last date of form submission and whatever it is rules are rules even if it is a private institution. 
I hope they got your application in time


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

vortex said:


> I also want to know that !!!!!!


Hey, Is Al-Nafees Medical College a good option? I want to study in Islamabad and saw one of your 
posts recommending somebody about it, that is why I asked.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> Hey, Is Al-Nafees Medical College a good option? I want to study in Islamabad and saw one of your
> posts recommending somebody about it, that is why I asked.


Aoa .....i am also applying there..so i cant say anything but u know isra unvi. Is on 4 in hec ranking and it is its IBD. Campus....i had saw their college exterior as well as enterior they r having a good building ...there is 300 bed teaching hospital with college ...but unfortunately i know nothing about teachers ....but for me its my priority after IMDC..


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> I believe 24th was the last date of form submission and whatever it is rules are rules even if it is a private institution.
> I hope they got your application in time


Well I also hope so and the guy on phone said me that if they get it by 4p.m on 25th sep it will not be a problem. but I was thinking that date on prospectus was 24th so i asked


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

vortex said:


> Aoa .....i am also applying there..so i cant say anything but u know isra unvi. Is on 4 in hec ranking and it is its IBD. Campus....i had saw their college exterior as well as enterior they r having a good building ...there is 300 bed teaching hospital with college ...but unfortunately i know nothing about teachers ....but for me its my priority after IMDC..


This medical college, its's recognized by PMDC, right?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> This medical college, its's recognized by PMDC, right?


Yes! And it is also in the list of USA recognized medical colleges. 4 oct. Is last date of.submission of forms


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> Well I also hope so and the guy on phone said me that if they get it by 4p.m on 25th sep it will not be a problem. but I was thinking that date on prospectus was 24th so i asked


U asked them when they are going to dispatch roll # slips ??:?


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

vortex said:


> Yes! And it is also in the list of USA recognized medical colleges. 4 oct. Is last date of.submission of forms


Cool then. I hope you get in


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

vortex said:


> U asked them when they are going to dispatch roll # slips ??:?


I got their prospectus by post today. 
No roll# slip was in there.
Kinda worried now


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

CookieRaider said:


> I got their prospectus by post today.
> No roll# slip was in there.
> Kinda worried now


We will get it soon....i hope so


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

IMDC had dispatched roll number slips.....
U can check ur name and roll nO. From their website.Paper pattern is also available:roll:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

If the test is being taken by NTS, then most probably there are going to be 100 questions. 30 questions of bio, chem, phy and 10 of them will be of English. 
Secondly, I think you should put Isra University prior to Islamabad Medical and Dental College. My friends is studying in Islamabad Medical and Dental College and he says its not a good one. The faculty doesn't stay for more than a month or so there and every once in a while they find themselves with a new teacher teaching the same things over and again. Isra University on the other hand stands quite reputed according to HEC and is also recognized worldwide as far as I know. As for faculty, I dont' really know if its okay to put links up here on this forum so I'm gonna tell you verbly. Open Isra University website. The second tab you will find on the top of website will read "CAMPUSES". Open the Islamabad Campuses, within it, open Al-Nafees Medical College and the bottom most option will read "Faculty & Staff". So you can see their faculty from there and find out how it compares to others. Frankly, I think its a good one. Good luck.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

R u sure i mean in IBD everybody wants to join IMDC and few people know about ISRA...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes I'm sure. As I said, I have a friend studying there and he told me these things so thought I'd share with you guys. 
And little people know about Isra because their Islamabad Campus is quite new. But still, its ISRA university. Number 4 on HEC ranking.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

ok!


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

what is the venue of imdc test?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Any tips for entrance test of IMDC for me . The test will be conducted by NTS. Also tell me last year merit of IMDC if someone know ? Please


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

*But Test for Isra Is on the Same Day As Riphah..What Do I Do Now *



WajeehBJ said:


> If the test is being taken by NTS, then most probably there are going to be 100 questions. 30 questions of bio, chem, phy and 10 of them will be of English. <br>
> Secondly, I think you should put Isra University prior to Islamabad Medical and Dental College. My friends is studying in Islamabad Medical and Dental College and he says its not a good one. The faculty doesn't stay for more than a month or so there and every once in a while they find themselves with a new teacher teaching the same things over and again. Isra University on the other hand stands quite reputed according to HEC and is also recognized worldwide as far as I know. As for faculty, I dont' really know if its okay to put links up here on this forum so I'm gonna tell you verbly. Open Isra University website. The second tab you will find on the top of website will read "CAMPUSES". Open the Islamabad Campuses, within it, open Al-Nafees Medical College and the bottom most option will read "Faculty & Staff". So you can see their faculty from there and find out how it compares to others. Frankly, I think its a good one. Good luck.


<br>
<br>


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

When is the result going to be announced fr IMDC?
Any idea abt their merit ??


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

SS Blue said:


> When is the result going to be announced fr IMDC?
> Any idea abt their merit ??


I suppose within a week!


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

@SS Blue look if u r having a good score in MCAT test of UHS then go for RIPHAH
otherwise
ISRA is good for you.As didn't given UHS test so i will go for ISRA on 13 AND what u r going to do u have to decide it for ur self :roll:


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

nah man.. i gt 61%.. bt my dad wants me to give it..but I wanna give Israz :/


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone studying at IMDC ????:?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

vortex said:


> @SS Blue look if u r having a good score in MCAT test of UHS then go for RIPHAH
> otherwise
> ISRA is good for you.As didn't given UHS test so i will go for ISRA on 13 AND what u r going to do u have to decide it for ur self :roll:





HEy when is the Result for Isra?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

they told me that on 17


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

but its not out right?


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

vortex said:


> they told me that on 17



Admission Test Result 2012
its out.. n i passed Alhumdulillah


----------

